

Ask HN: Any goal setting sites? - Fuca

Can anyone recommend a site for following and mesuring goals?
======
adityakothadiya
<http://43things.com> not sure about if you can measure the goals.

------
ph0rque
<http://www.bubbletimer.com>

disclaimer: my partner wrote the app.

------
lionheart
<http://www.joesgoals.com/>

------
iamdave
I use Google Docs Spreadsheet with a few custom formulas.

